# Worried about the physical fittness test!!!



## Tabish (23 Jul 2008)

Hello. I learned about the reserve 3 days ago and decided to join. 2 days ago I got the forms and yesterday i submitted my forms. I have my fitness test in about a WEEK!!!!
The recruiter told me "eh, u look fine, you should do good on it". However while I don't look chubby, I think i may be badly out of shape. 

Today was the first time I timed a 2.4Km run. it took me 19m    
I can do about 25 pushups and situps. Even 30 pushups on a good day if i push my self. 

Its just the running that has me worried. What should I do ? Cancel and not apply right now ???? Or maybe a week is enough ? PLEASE advise!!!!


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jul 2008)

There are lots of good topics on the subject of "Running" and the CF Fitness Test, CF Expres Test, etc.  You should find lots of information to answer all of your questions in those topics if you look.


----------

